# Stupid idea



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

A couple of days ago I tried filing my fretboard, not knowing anything much about scalloped fretboards. So now I have some couple of centimetre scratches on my fretboard and a very low chance of selling it (I was thinking about selling it to save up for an electric).

Anybody else have any stories of stupid things they've done?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sear acoustic converted to bass...almost*

Sure...I'll bite! 

Back in the day when I was still rocking with the band I decided it would be a good idea to convert my old Sears acoustic guitar to an acoustic bass. We were doing a little street busking in between gigs and I wanted to play bass instead of my other acoustic guitar. 

After a few beers one night I got inspired and made the magical transformation. Lets just say I was disappointed with the result...

I later went Pete Townsend on that guitar on a different night when the lads were over (again, beer was a factor). It was great for laughs, but kind of a shame as this was my very first acoustic that my parents bought for me in grade 4. Granted, I could never play the damn thing as the action was probably 1/2 inch off the fretboard. 

Who is next?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

when me and my twin sister were about 8 or 9, my mom bought me my first guitar and started making me take lessons. I hated it. one day when my mom was still at work and we had just come home from school, we smashed the crap out of my guitar with a hammer (I mean smashed it to bits and pieces of plywood...) and tried to vaccuum up the pieces. My mom caught me in the act when she returned from work.

MY punishment? A new guitar and back to taking lessons...  Now I am glad she made me do it!

AJC

(PS that was a while ago, I will be 36 this year)


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well I've never done anything that stupid, or unrepairable.


But when I got my new (used) Ibanez RG, I decided to change strings on it...But I didn't know how to do anything with a tremolo so I actually spent like 7 hours getting everything right. I should've just gone to somebody and had him done it. 
I spent the first hour figuring out where the balls go. Then I realized they don't.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> well I've never done anything that stupid, or unrepairable.
> 
> 
> But when I got my new (used) Ibanez RG, I decided to change strings on it...But I didn't know how to do anything with a tremolo so I actually spent like 7 hours getting everything right. I should've just gone to somebody and had him done it.
> I spent the first hour figuring out where the balls go. Then I realized they don't.



Damn. You too? I was like "WHAT THE HELL DO I DO?!". Then getting the tuning just right was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Damn. You too? I was like "WHAT THE HELL DO I DO?!". Then getting the tuning just right was a pain in the ass.


The guitar had 9s on it and I wanted 10s, so at first I got the tuning but the action was like 1cm.


----------

